# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Расскажите об автономии!

## Юлия Савватеева

Казалось, что на эту тему уже был разговор, но почему-то не нашла!
Коллеги, кто-нибудь уже существует в условиях автономии? Поделитесь плюсами и минусами! Особо ценно мнение директоров школ и тех, кто существует "автономно" не первый год.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Юль, я лично помочь не могу, потому как мы проголосовали все против автономии...Почему-то народ очень ее боится, что все наши часы могут перевести на самоокупаемость, а это для родителей очень накладно, поэтому пока насколько возможно карабкаемся и держимся на старой системе...

----------


## Alenajazz

> мы проголосовали все против автономии...


А нас никто и не спрашивал... Тема по автономии есть.  Сейчас я её найду и скину сюда ссылку.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...FC%F2%F3%F0%FB

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

Уважаемые коллеги, перед  нашей школой  встал вопрос о переходе на автономию. Очень прошу работающих  в автономной системе поделиться своими впечатлениями.

----------


## Тюпа

У нас в школе полуавтономия, и вышестоящее начальство обещало перевести в течение 3-4х лет полностью на автономию. У нас есть бюджетные места, а есть коммерческое отделение, например подготовительное, хореография. На зарплатах это никак не отражается. Администрации выгодно открывать коммерческое отделение на те отделы, которые пользуются спросом и на них большой поток желающих. Я знаю, что в соседних школах, где полностью автономия  и нет проблем с набором преподаватели очень довольны. В нашей школе это в какой-то мере подстегивает родителей более ответственно относиться к занятиям и держаться за бюджетные места.

----------

